# Hawk Holder



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw this video of the Hawk Holder in action - Thank You WallBoard Tools.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEqlnQE66oE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The picture explains the guy in the video.:whistling2:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What I want to know, is if the job is ready to tape, why do you need to walk around with a FULL tool belt? He should get rid of the belt, and get a tape holder. As for the gadget in the OP, why not? They make a tape holder that holds your pan.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> The picture explains the guy in the video.:whistling2:


Are you calling him a dildo?:whistling2::laughing:

"interesting" mud application technique.....should we teach him how to slide his knife?:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Are you calling him a dildo?:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> "interesting" mud application technique.....should we teach him how to slide his knife?:yes:


Yeah Slim - not the fastest taper with that technique. Maybe we should teach him the "bazooka" technique.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Are you calling him a dildo?:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> "interesting" mud application technique.....should we teach him how to slide his knife?:yes:


NO ..A tool...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah Slim - not the fastest taper with that technique. Maybe we should teach him the "bazooka" technique.


:furious: I don't HAVE a bazooka

That being said, I can't even imagine doing a bunch of taping with a hawk

I mean seriously, a pan is good for SOME things:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

The next video.......



http://youtu.be/uwm0Ft508RA


And this one too....which actually looks useful

http://youtu.be/3WATRVupl6U


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :furious: I don't HAVE a bazooka
> 
> That being said, I can't even imagine doing a bunch of taping with a hawk
> 
> I mean seriously, a pan is good for SOME things:whistling2:


Baking bread.It's a bread pan..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Just a little gadget that will collect dust in your garage.

He would do better with a mud pan, he could stick it between his legs when he installs the tape. Plus look how little mud he has on his hawk, put 4 or 5 large scoops of mud on that hawk, and tell me how well it stays on his belt. Maybe ok to spot screws or something, where little mud is needed, but still, better to go with the mud pan again.

Not to be all negative though:whistling2: One thing I do with the hawk, is only purchase the ones with a hollow handle. It gives you more options on where you can set it down. So with the length of tapes this guy is running, he would be better off on a mini Baker, with a hawk with a hollow handle, then he could set it on one of the four rungs of the baker..... just saying


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> The next video.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was still a drywaller, I would get that lock and lift toy, THAT !!!!! is a smart idea:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

See, not all negative:whistling2:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

I use a hawk, never do I have to put it down ever, I use it to cut the tape.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Hawk holders are everywhere .


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

moore said:


> Hawk holders are everywhere .


yeah, that's how my old man does it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Two things we use.

Our two little bakers scaffolds we duct taped short 5 or 6 inch pieces of PVC pipe to one of the uprights. The pipe is big enough for the handle of the hawk to fit in. Always said we would replace the duct tape with stainless steel pipe clamps if that idea worked out. 5 years later and the original duct tape is still in service.

Our second idea we came up with about 15 years ago. Took a 14" x 14" piece of plywood and securely attached a 6" chunk of 4x4 sticking straight up. Slid a piece of 3" PVC pipe, oh, probably 4' long over the 4x4 and screwed it at the base. Near the top of the 3", we drilled holes and stuck a piece of 1/2" PVC sideways, wrapping a thick wad of black tape on either side so the smaller pipe can't slide through. This is the tape holder and handle. Also, took a piece of scrap PEX pipe a few years ago and taped that vertically right to the 3" pipe, that's a screwdriver holder. I must have a picture somewhere......................

Not specifically of the hawk stand, but it's in the background...............










Seems like it would be bulky and awkward, but it is handy as hell. Great for closets where you can just set it outside the door, and I also carry it around with me when I'm taping return windows.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Found another picture................

But it reveals another secret of ours, our custom drywall stools


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> Two things we use.
> 
> Our two little bakers scaffolds we duct taped short 5 or 6 inch pieces of PVC pipe to one of the uprights. The pipe is big enough for the handle of the hawk to fit in. Always said we would replace the duct tape with stainless steel pipe clamps if that idea worked out. 5 years later and the original duct tape is still in service.
> 
> ...


I use to make stuff up like that a long time ago, till I bought on of these hawks from Richards. They have a hollow handle. Easier to mod things up for them. Like a step ladder, all you half to do now is stick a screw driver or a key hole saw in one of the pre-drilled holes, and set the hawk on top of it. The four corners of your mini bake all come into play now. it's so much more easier to mod things up, just think of all the poles we own:yes:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> just think of all the poles we own:yes:



I don't like to think about that :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

moore said:


> Hawk holders are everywhere .


:thumbsup:Thats my favorite spot---Moore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

works for me.. ya get older ya get wiser ..less bending over means less pain ..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:
Good idea Moore - looks like the material and labour costs were reasonable too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :thumbsup:
> Good idea Moore - looks like the material and labour costs were reasonable too.


 Fringe benefits ..:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> works for me.. ya get older ya get wiser ..less bending over means less pain ..


I'm a bit older than you, so I must be a bit wiser:whistling2:

Hawk with the plastic handle, I'm telling you, opens up a whole world of options where you can place your hawk. Like maybe on those big pegs sticking up on your baker scaffold:whistling2:

But nobody listens to me


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm a bit older than you, so I must be a bit wiser:whistling2:
> 
> Hawk with the plastic handle, I'm telling you, opens up a whole world of options where you can place your hawk. Like maybe on those big pegs sticking up on your baker scaffold:whistling2:
> 
> But nobody listens to me


 I have a wooden handle ..It's been through a dozen hawks ..OR MOORE!! like a baseball player not changing his socks ..I can't loose this handle!!! I know what you mean about the hollow plastic handle ..my ole man has done that for years... It fits on the mini ,,the baker ,,regular scaffold etc.. but my wood hawk handle is my mojo ..been with me for nearly 15 years now..If I buy a new hawk ,,and my wood handle wont fit I pitch it in the shed ,,and go look for one that will.. anyone need a 13'x13' hawk ??? got a shed full of em!!! No chit!!! there free !!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

works for me..


----------

